# 50 Book Challenge 2015



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone up for it? Not sure it's been done on PF before and thought it might be worthwhile.

The goal is to read fifty books (or more!) in one year. I've been doing this for a few years and have yet to acheive fifty, perhaps I'll manage it this time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have really fallen out of the habit of reading books - used to read all the time.

The only books I read last year don't quite qualify - though they did have the word 50 in the title!  :ihih:

I picked up a Jodi Picoult novel from a charity stall the other day for 50p, so I will start with that


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a few new print books waiting to be read, so I will pick one and then join in with you all.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Another that's got out the habit ..... I love reading  and have never really got to grips with the kindle / tablet for doing it - some books are OK but I never really 'lose' myself in the book on them (which I often do with a real book)

I have a stack ..... count me in!


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Does it have to be new books - or do re-reads count too?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd do the challenge but I already read more than 50 books a year  I usually finish 2 books a week, sometimes 3 I love reading. I read loads as a kid but stopped when I started working when I was a teen, picked a book up for the first time in years about 2 years ago and not stopped reading since.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I love reading, and always have one on the go, but would never have the time to read one a week. Too much else to do, so I have to snatch and grab minutes. Good luck with the challenge. Unless I could count the early years books in the school library?.....................


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I read every day but usually only in bed at night, sometimes snatch the odd 15 mins during the day if I'm lucky. I managed to read 22 books last year so nothing like 50 but some of them were pretty long books (The Luminaries by Eleanor Catton at just over 800 pages), also as I read quite a lot of historical fiction I find I spend a fair bit of time looking things up to find out more about the characters (such as Margaret Pole after reading Philippa Gregory's The King's Curse). I keep a list in my diary with any comments so will see how many I manage this year.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

There's no way I'll have time to get through 50, but I do intend to try read a bit more this year. I love it, but life's so busy I don't always get chance!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

bingolitle said:


> Does it have to be new books - or do re-reads count too?


I'd say they count 

I'm starting off with Night Shift by Stephen King.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

On my 4th book already.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Excellent idea! Although in saying that I had a wonderful book binge over the Christmas holidays and read lots of brilliant stuff so I will probably be at a loss for the good stuff now. 

Finished Neil Gaiman & Terry Pratchetts Good Omens, a Hamish Macbeth and now about to finish an Agatha Raisin. 

Before all that I read Rachel Joyce's newest, The Love Song of Miss Queenie Hennessy and it was truly fantastic so I'm putting my list for this year at two so far.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Always try and read at least one chapter a day, but 50 might be pushing it a bit!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I probably already do this. I can sometimes get through 3 books in a week.
At least one a week anyway.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll play  usually read a fair bit.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll do it  I normally read more than 50 anyway


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've read 3 books over Christmas and feel so relaxed. I like to savour a good book retreading the best chapters. I also quite happily give up on books if there not going anywhere last train to liguara is the last book on the given up pile before that hardings the woodlanders

I've promised myself to hit the gym this year so won't have as much time for reading. I'd like l start reading books which are a little more technically challenging and keep a note of all the words I have to look up.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I can give you 50 books this year but they'll be dusty old tombs on dead typographers for my dissertation. I may have to join you next year.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll join in  I've read two already. About to start reading the good life by Martina Cole.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I just re-read The Hobbit for the umpteenth time, and once again preferred the book to the films, just like with The Lord Of The Rings. So many things left out or changed, and focusing on the fighting scenes instead of elaborating on the background story.
Though I do love the type-casting.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm half way through Cape Fear and I'm loving the way that they've written Cady, despite the fact that he's an awful person.

I blitzed through three in one day once


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

All you quick readers: Do you read every word or do you just skim through?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm halfway through my 5th book now, I normally read 4+ a week but as I've been ill and couch bound I've been reading 2 a day  

Arnie83, I read each word, I still savour the books although people think it's impossible when you read fast but that's just my reading speed. It takes me about 2 hours to get through a 300 page book.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Great, a challenge I can actually reach, hurrah! 1-2 books a week for a year, lovely. 

I read 100+ the first year I got my Kindle , not got quite so much time to read nowadays, but still managed approximately 70 last year (though I didn't finish maybe 10 of them). Getting an ereader has been wonderful, its really revived my love of reading again, and I much prefer picking up a good book to watching the TV.

Just finished Camilla Lackberg's, The Stranger, which only took a few days, but after slogging through 1Q84 Haruki Murakami last year (good but very long), I've picked up another of his books, "A Wild Sheep Chase", and I think I might be slowing to a crawl with it. Not helped by me being loaded with the cold, and instead of reading more when I'm ill, I'm generally feeling so tired I can't read more than a few pages.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

When I lived in London and got the tube to worm, I used to do 80+ books a year easily.

Since moving away and driving to work, I no longer have the time to read as often as I did. I still do at least 30 minutes in bed every night but rarely get any more than that. 

Also, to meet this challenge, the number of pages in a book should be taken into consideration. As I regularly read books with over 600 pages, that would be the equivalent of 2 or 3 three books to someone else. 

.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I usually read 2-3 a week but at least 1, im on my second book of 2015 already  Theres nothing better than snuggling under a blanket with a good book and a cat on your lap  

Arnie83 i read each word but am just a fast reader.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'll join in 

I love reading but wouldn't say I was fast so probably won't reach 50 but it'd be fun to see how many I can get through. 

Do we just post the name of the book when finished? Or just keep a note ourselves and post every now and again?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Arnie83 said:


> All you quick readers: Do you read every word or do you just skim through?


I think I do skim a bit. I usually do if there are sexual scenes now.hmy::biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Arnie83 said:


> All you quick readers: Do you read every word or do you just skim through?


Every word but I've always been a fast reader. Having reading books in school frustrated me so much because the teacher would say we could only read so much a week rrr:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Arnie83 said:


> All you quick readers: Do you read every word or do you just skim through?


I read every word. But i love reading and can read a book a day. And have been known to read a 2000 page book in 3 days. I have read a trilogy in a day before aswell.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Valanita said:


> I think I do skim a bit. I usually do if there are sexual scenes now.hmy::biggrin:


You might aswell not bother with some of the books i buy now. Lol.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Valanita said:


> I think I do skim a bit. I usually do if there are sexual scenes now.hmy::biggrin:





CRL said:


> You might aswell not bother with some of the books i buy now. Lol.


I hardly read any of the Fifty Shades books.:blushing: :w00t: :biggrin:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Valanita said:


> I hardly read any of the Fifty Shades books.:blushing: :w00t: :biggrin:


I did and i wished i hadnt bothered. There are much better books out there with sex in them. Alexis morgan, g a aiken, kresley cole, j r ward and gena showalter are some of the best ive read. Aswell as the sex scenes they have a good story line and likeable characters.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Valanita said:


> I hardly read any of the Fifty Shades books.:blushing: :w00t: :biggrin:


I spared myself the horror of reading that trash. There are fanfiction writers who are amazing but those books are awful


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like fun. 
I will start with the new Jack Reacher.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Arnie83 said:


> All you quick readers: Do you read every word or do you just skim through?


I read every word! I wouldn't say I'm a quick reader but I'm one of those people who will sit for a couple of hours just reading without getting up. I can't pick a book up when I have a spare 15 mins, if I haven't got at least 1 whole hour to dedicate to reading I won't bother picking a book up.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

CRL said:


> I did and i wished i hadnt bothered. There are much better books out there with sex in them. Alexis morgan, g a aiken, kresley cole, j r ward and gena showalter are some of the best ive read. Aswell as the sex scenes they have a good story line and likeable characters.


I love Kresley Cole, her immortals after dark books are so addictive, Can't wait for Nix's book! Love the other authors as well although Gena Showalter's books don't seem to have the same edge as they used to.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> I love Kresley Cole, her immortals after dark books are so addictive, Can't wait for Nix's book! Love the other authors as well although Gena Showalter's books don't seem to have the same edge as they used to.


I love nix! Got to love the valkeryies. 
True about gena. Torin is my fav character but i didnt like his book at all. I was very dissapointed tbh. I hope the next is better. Cant be many books left to write though, cameo, galen, william and baden. 
But if you like these 2 try the others i mentioned earlier. Ga aikens is about dragons. Jr ward about vampires. Alexis morgan about paladins. All very good reads. Also kelley armstrong, although not much sex, but great storey lines.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

CRL said:


> I love nix! Got to love the valkeryies.
> True about gena. Torin is my fav character but i didnt like his book at all. I was very dissapointed tbh. I hope the next is better. Cant be many books left to write though, cameo, galen, william and baden.
> But if you like these 2 try the others i mentioned earlier. Ga aikens is about dragons. Jr ward about vampires. Alexis morgan about paladins. All very good reads. Also kelley armstrong, although not much sex, but great storey lines.


Me too about Torin, I actually struggled to get through his book although I was anxious about how it was all going to work out for him before. I'm really looking forward to William's book. I've read some of J.R. Wards black dagger brotherhood series, although I wasn't that engrossed in the stories and I read the first dragon kin book but haven't got around to any of the others. Liked Kelley armstrong's women of the other world book 1 and 2. Will check out Alexix Morgan's books. are you on goodreads?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> Me too about Torin, I actually struggled to get through his book although I was anxious about how it was all going to work out for him before. I'm really looking forward to William's book. I've read some of J.R. Wards black dagger brotherhood series, although I wasn't that engrossed in the stories and I read the first dragon kin book but haven't got around to any of the others. Liked Kelley armstrong's women of the other world book 1 and 2. Will check out Alexix Morgan's books. are you on goodreads?


All the dragon kin books are great. same with kelley armstrongs.
No im not on goodreads.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

1. Night Shift - Stephen King
2. The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
3. The Year of the Rat - Clare Furniss

Not sure what to read next, I have a decent pile including some Xmas gifts although I'm hoping my two Stephen King collections arrive tomorrow so I can get stuck into those.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

50 in a year, I'm if lucky to read 1. :lol:

No that's not true, in the summer and I'm sat out in the garden I may read 3 or 4, I don't tend to read much in the winter.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds a good idea! A bit slow starting this year but the start of Jan is always busy for me. Was also finsihing something started last year which I guess doesn't count. Now back in the groove with reading - have read the Queen's Sorrow by Suzanne Dunn about a very short period of history when Queen Mary had just married and was trying to get pregnant, now on The Garden of Evening Mists by Tan Twan Eng, which I am enjoying much more. It is about Malaya (as it was then) after the war, and during the period afterwards, which don't know much about yet but currently has Communist guerrillas trying to kick the Brits out.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm up for it, It'll be interesting to count the amount I do read actually because last year I was going through a couple a week at some point especially when I was ill and the treatment was keeping me down.I've already read 2 since Christmas .I love reading so this would be a great challenge


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone on Goodreads? You can set your reading goal on there and keep track of what you've read easily. I've read 5 so far.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dragon reborn
The shadow rising
The fires of heaven

Goodreads is awesome but I can't go on without looking through their recommendations and that never ends well for my bank account


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am ashamed to admit that until last night I haven't done any reading yet this year! 

So as of last night I have started my first book 

The Magicians House: The Steps Up The Chimney.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Starting book 6, Joanne m Harris, The Gospel of Loki, not my usual type but I'll give it a crack.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

So far I have read 5 books. Will list January's at the end of the month.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Okey-dokey!

Can I start with one I just finished last night - "Eating Less - say goodbye to overeating" (Gillian Riley.)

In case anyone is wondering - don't waste your money - nothing new.

Have just started "Royal Feud - The Queen Mother and the Duchess of Windsor" (Micheal Thornton). Hoping for a bit of scandal . . .


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im on book 12, have nearly finished that too. 1 more book in the series to read then onto another series.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
1. bitten by kelley armstrong
2. stolen by kelley armstrong
3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
4. industrial magic by kelley armstrong
5. haunted by kelley armstrong
6. broken by kelley armstrong
7. no humans involved by kelley armstrong
8. personal demon by kelley armstrong
9. living with the dead by kelley armstrong
10. frost bitten by kelley armstrong
11. waking the witch by kelley armstrong
12. spellbound by kelley armstrong
13. thirteen by kelley armstrong
14. otherworld nights by kelley armstrong
15. tales of the otherworld by kelley armstrong
16. men of the otherworld by kelley armstrong
17. the summoning by kelley armstrong


----------



## Phiie (Jan 11, 2015)

I was going to say I haven't read much, but looking at my Kindle I've read more than I thought I had! 

1. The State Were In - Adele Parks
2. The Fault In Our Stars - John Green
3. Energy Healing For Horses - Holly Davies
4. The Highland Fling - Emily Harvale
5. Natural Horse Care - A. Nyland

I've just started 2 more: The Recipe for Love - Katie Fforde & Horses Talking - Margrit Coates. 

What I've essentially established, is I read either chick-lit or alternative horse books


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i only ever read fantasy books. the first 13 are 600 pages or more. the others are around 400 pages. what can i say..... i love reading.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...


Now I feel inadequate :laugh:


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...


Any particular author you've been reading as part of your challenge? 

Meanwhile I'm only on number 3 (or technically 4 since it was started last year


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Now I feel inadequate :laugh:


if i have a day off 2moro i can add 2 more to the list. lol. if i dont then i will only add 1 more.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

negative creep said:


> Any particular author you've been reading as part of your challenge?
> 
> Meanwhile I'm only on number 3 (or technically 4 since it was started last year


she has alot ofbooks. lol
only 2 more of hers left then onto another author. but most fantasy books are in trilogies or series.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't think I've heard of this before, is it just a personal challenge or play against each other to see who reads most. Do we put the titles up here on this thread or where?

I can't start till Feb as I'm already doing a challenge on another site, but when that finishes, I'll join in with this. :yesnod:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...


I feel faint. I may have to lie down . . . .

SEVENTEEN! I thought I was a quick reader, but I am a rank amateur in the face of this. (_*Goes out to do eyeball-strengthening exercises, and flexing fingers to practice turning pages quickly*_)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Starting book 6, Joanne m Harris, The Gospel of Loki, not my usual type but I'll give it a crack.


Is this the same Joanne Harris of "Chocolat"? I love her books - thanks for the tip-off, I'll try to get this (and if it's a different Joanne Harris, I'll try it anyway, just because we have a dog called Loki)


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Is this the same Joanne Harris of "Chocolat"? I love her books - thanks for the tip-off, I'll try to get this (and if it's a different Joanne Harris, I'll try it anyway, just because we have a dog called Loki)


Yes, it is her!

I'm finding it hard to get into as it's not her (or my!) usual type of thing.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to join in if that's ok, I've got books on my shelves I've never read, bought because I liked the look of them, but just never got round to reading them. I also bought myself the whole of the Anne McCaffrey pern books last year, so have those to wade through, I used to love her books when I was younger so it's a bit of self indulgence. I need to get back into the habit of reading instead of watching box sets!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm going to join in if that's ok,* I've got books on my shelves I've never read, bought because I liked the look of them, *but just never got round to reading them. I also bought myself the whole of the Anne McCaffrey pern books last year, so have those to wade through, I used to love her books when I was younger so it's a bit of self indulgence. I need to get back into the habit of reading instead of watching box sets!


This is me, too! Sometimes though, I think that you have to be in the right frame of mind for a particular book - and when you are, there it is, ready and waiting.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm going to join in if that's ok, I've got books on my shelves I've never read, bought because I liked the look of them, but just never got round to reading them.* I also bought myself the whole of the Anne McCaffrey pern books last year*, so have those to wade through, I used to love her books when I was younger so it's a bit of self indulgence. I need to get back into the habit of reading instead of watching box sets!


Those books are brilliant!

My favourites are the harper hall trilogy (dragonsong, dragondrums and.....oh bother, can't remember dragon something anyway ) and the white dragon (the dragon is a boy, yet it is called Ruth, never understood that!) and The dolphins of Pern.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't think I'll make it to 50 but I do enjoy reading so I'll join in and see how I get on. 

So far this year;
1. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
2. Paper Towns - John Green (he wrote The fault in our stars which I enjoyed but I think I actually prefer the story in this book)
3. We need to talk about Kevin - Lionel Shriver (I've just started this one)

I've just got back into reading this last 6 months, before that we were busy planning the wedding and I couldn't concentrate on anything "non-wedding" for long enough to finish a chapter let alone a whole book!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I feel faint. I may have to lie down . . . .
> 
> SEVENTEEN! I thought I was a quick reader, but I am a rank amateur in the face of this. (_*Goes out to do eyeball-strengthening exercises, and flexing fingers to practice turning pages quickly*_)


Its only because i usually start work at 5.30 that i can read that much and then when i get home i sometimes read some more.

Its not a competition at all. Its a national thing to get more people reading.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been meaning to read the Pern series for years, just never got around to it. I've seen this challenge around for years, I think they used to host it on livejournal. It's always interesting to see what people are reading.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I've been meaning to read the Pern series for years, just never got around to it. I've seen this challenge around for years, I think they used to host it on livejournal. It's always interesting to see what people are reading.


Oh you must, it is brilliant. :yesnod:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> *I've been meaning to read the Pern series for years*, just never got around to it. I've seen this challenge around for years, I think they used to host it on livejournal. It's always interesting to see what people are reading.





Animallover26 said:


> *Oh you must, it is brilliant.* :yesnod:


I have been hooked on *Anne McCaffrey's* book since the begining. So sad she has gone & there will be no more.
Yes, you must try them Nicky, start with the first *Dragonflight.*


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Don't think I've heard of this before, is it just a personal challenge or play against each other to see who reads most. Do we put the titles up here on this thread or where?
> 
> I can't start till Feb as I'm already doing a challenge on another site, but when that finishes, I'll join in with this. :yesnod:


It's a personal challenge, no competition involved  You can list what you've read in the thread. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

So far I've read

1) Child of Sin by Meg Hutchinson
2) Walking My Baby Back Home by Joan Jonker
3) A Dilly Court one that I can't remember the title of
4) It Ain't Me, Babe by Tillie Cole.

I've got a Netgalley book I have to slog through and am not really enjoying and then 2 fantasy books I promised authors I'd read and review up next. One is the 2nd in the series and I really liked the first so looking forward to that.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Is this the same Joanne Harris of "Chocolat"? I love her books - thanks for the tip-off, I'll try to get this (and if it's a different Joanne Harris, I'll try it anyway, just because we have a dog called Loki)


We've just interviewed her for the book website, she's ever so nice, I think the interview is publishing this month, not sure as I'm taking a break due to the MA


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm reading Philip Marsden's Rising Ground which is lovely, you can dip in and out of it. All about beautiful Cornwall.

And just a reminder about this - World Book Night. I've done it twice, ended up in a pub in Southwold one year giving out Stuart, a Life Backwards (read it, it's amazing and so moving). The deadline is 30 Jan if you want to give out a book from the list. World Book Night


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I'm reading Philip Marsden's Rising Ground which is lovely, you can dip in and out of it. All about beautiful Cornwall.
> 
> And just a reminder about this - World Book Night. I've done it twice, ended up in a pub in Southwold one year giving out Stuart, a Life Backwards (read it, it's amazing and so moving). The deadline is 30 Jan if you want to give out a book from the list. World Book Night


Never heard of World Book Night, a great idea.
I read Stuart; A Life Backwards a few years ago, it's so sad.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Never heard of World Book Night, a great idea.
> I read Stuart; A Life Backwards a few years ago, it's so sad.


It's a lovely thing. Stuart was my chosen book and the year after was The Hand That First Held Mine by Maggie O'Farrell. Stuart means a lot as it's set where I live and I've volunteered for Wintercomfort. It changes opinions on homelessness, at least for a few people I gave it to anyway.

I'd love to do WBN again but I really haven't got time. I gave out Stuart on the morning commute to London and terrified most of the train by actually talking.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Bought a couple of crime thriller type novels, first one I'm gonna have a go at is a James Patterson and Ashwin Sanghi novel called Private India. Looks like nice easy reading, so should encourage me to get back into book reading!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i don't read as many books as i used to since i discovered the internet 
so far i've read

1 michael connelly the burning man
2 pat elliot chloe in the leaves
3 leslie mcdevitt control unleashed

i'm half way through martina cole's the good life


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm up for the challenge I've read 7 so far


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Whew, finally finished my Netgalley book and left a review for it. Also started and finished the fantasy one I was really looking forward to, read it all in one go!

So now my read list looks like this 
1) Child of Sin by Meg Hutchinson
2) Walking My Baby Back Home by Joan Jonker
3) A Dilly Court one that I can't remember the title of
4) It Ain't Me, Babe by Tillie Cole.
5) 15/33 by Shannon Kirk
6) The Ember by Lisa Messier.

Just been asked to review an interesting sounding re-telling of Peter Pan, looking forward to that one! Am now reading The Water Travellers by Daniel Waltz which is the other fantasy one I was asked to review.

Does anyone else have a book related blog? I've got one I started a few months ago and always looking for more to follow and read. Mine's here if anyone is interested. Mostly reviews of books I've read.
https://quartzquillbookblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...


18. The awakening by kelley armstrong
19. The reckoning by kelley armstrong
20. Dark lover by j r ward
21. Lover eternal by j r ward


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

CRL said:


> 18. The awakening by kelley armstrong
> 19. The reckoning by kelley armstrong
> 20. Dark lover by j r ward
> 21. Lover eternal by j r ward


My husband loves the J R Ward books, he now orders them in at the library as you would spend a fortune on the series.

I end up hiding behind a rack of books chortling my head off as he asks the librarian lady to order in the racy titles. Grown up that I am.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> My husband loves the J R Ward books, he now orders them in at the library as you would spend a fortune on the series.
> 
> I end up hiding behind a rack of books chortling my head off as he asks the librarian lady to order in the racy titles. Grown up that I am.


I buy them on amazon. New book coming out in march about the Shadows


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I've read two so far.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was actually tempted enough by the J.R Ward ones to buy the first book in the series. I don't normally do vampire stuff, especially vampire romance as I find it cheesy and eye roll worthy at best and Twilight like at worst lol. But these get such a lot of hype and they don't sound like your usual wishy washy vampire that I thought I'd give them a try. Not started it yet though.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I was actually tempted enough by the J.R Ward ones to buy the first book in the series. I don't normally do vampire stuff, especially vampire romance as I find it cheesy and eye roll worthy at best and Twilight like at worst lol. But these get such a lot of hype and they don't sound like your usual wishy washy vampire that I thought I'd give them a try. Not started it yet though.


It has a lot of sex in it. And no wishy washy vampires. Lol


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

CRL said:


> It has a lot of sex in it. And no wishy washy vampires. Lol


I don't mind a lot of sex as long as there's a good story as well, don't do porn without plot lol.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Bit o' raunch, fighting and then some more lovin'!

I did read them at the start as well.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am on my 8th book already.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh i wanna try this, i love reading just can't find the time to anymore, 2015 is gonna be a more relaxed year so more reading i hope!

I bought a tonne on my kindle in the sales so i have a good 20 to get going. 

CRL- I have a read a couple of kelley armstrong books, i might have to look into the rest of her collections, they are a good easy reads. If you like those kind of books you ought to, if you haven't already, take a look at the p.c.cast books!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

picaresque said:


> I'd say they count
> 
> I'm starting off with Night Shift by Stephen King.


Isn't Night Shift a collection of short stories? Does that count as more than one read? 

I'd never get through 50 books in a year - that's one a week! Too busy. I would love to have time to read more.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm. Not sure what to do with reference books. I am spending a lot of time reading "Bird ID insights" and trying to learn it all - not sure whether to count it or not - dilemmas....


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

gatsby said:


> Oooh i wanna try this, i love reading just can't find the time to anymore, 2015 is gonna be a more relaxed year so more reading i hope!
> 
> I bought a tonne on my kindle in the sales so i have a good 20 to get going.
> 
> CRL- I have a read a couple of kelley armstrong books, i might have to look into the rest of her collections, they are a good easy reads. If you like those kind of books you ought to, if you haven't already, take a look at the p.c.cast books!


I tried her books with her daughter (?). Didnt read the last few then sold them. 
The last 3 of hers in my list are very good, in the same world but different characters. And all the otherworld books are great too.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm...do audiobooks count?


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm currently trudging through some old Fighting Fantasy books that I used to love when I was younger!

I'm at a stage where I can either kill an old man, speak to him or leave... I've never killed him in any of my reads!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ItsonlyChris said:


> I'm currently trudging through some old Fighting Fantasy books that I used to love when I was younger!
> 
> I'm at a stage where I can either kill an old man, speak to him or leave... I've never killed him in any of my reads!


Oh god, I used to love these!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Hmm...do audiobooks count?


I'd say so you're still reading it in a way.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> Isn't Night Shift a collection of short stories? Does that count as more than one read?


When you put it that way...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I'd say so you're still reading it in a way.


I listen to them a lot while stitching. Takes forever to "read" a book that way compared to actually reading it though lol.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

1) Child of Sin by Meg Hutchinson
2) Walking My Baby Back Home by Joan Jonker
3) A Dilly Court one that I can't remember the title of
4) It Ain't Me, Babe by Tillie Cole.
5) 15/33 by Shannon Kirk
6) The Ember by Lisa Messier
7) Bright Side by Kim Holden.

I have no words for Bright Side. It is the first time that I can remember my eyes leaking over a book. It's been on my wish list for ages as I've seen it highly recommended so often. It's always been described as an "ugly cry" book but they don't usually affect me. Only read it now because I won a copy lol, the blurb makes it sound absolutely crap and the cover is really boring.

Now reading Kyland by Mia Sheridan. It's got to the point with hers where I just one click as soon as they come out lol, not read a bad one yet. Still have my fantasy one on the go but...it's Mia Sheridan...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Been in a bit of a book funk, so all I've read so far is..

1- A Necessary Sin- Georgia Cates
2- Never, Never- Colleen Hoover & Tarryn Fisher
3-Bound by Honor- Cora Reilly 
4-Broken-A.E. Murphy
5-Connected-A.E. Murphy
6-Winter- Frankie Rose
7-The Vigilante's Lover- Annie Winters
8-Broken Skies- Theresa Kay
9-Blyss- J.C. Cliff
10-Blyssful Lies- J.C. Cliff
11-Kyland- Mia Sheridan 

Currently reading Love at the end of days by Tera Shanley.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Book 6/7, I've lost count The Dolly Holiday by Anne Dunlop.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

1) Child of Sin by Meg Hutchinson
2) Walking My Baby Back Home by Joan Jonker
3) A Dilly Court one that I can't remember the title of
4) It Ain't Me, Babe by Tillie Cole.
5) 15/33 by Shannon Kirk
6) The Ember by Lisa Messier
7) Bright Side by Kim Holden.
8) Kyland by Mia Sheridan.

Not sure what I'm going to read next, I should finish the fantasy one I'm meant to review but not sure I'm in the right mood for fantasy at the moment. 

Listening to Archers Voice by Mia Sheridan on audiobook while I stitch.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> 1) Child of Sin by Meg Hutchinson
> 2) Walking My Baby Back Home by Joan Jonker
> 3) A Dilly Court one that I can't remember the title of
> 4) It Ain't Me, Babe by Tillie Cole.
> ...


One of my all time favourites, beautifully written book. Do you have a book blog?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> One of my all time favourites, beautifully written book. Do you have a book blog?


It really is an amazing book. It's being made into a movie apparently, not quite sure how I feel about that. On the one hand it deserves to be but on the other I really don't see how they'll do it justice and I hate the thought of it being ruined.

I do have a book blog, mostly just reviews on there though.
https://quartzquillbookblog.wordpress.com/

You?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> It really is an amazing book. It's being made into a movie apparently, not quite sure how I feel about that. On the one hand it deserves to be but on the other I really don't see how they'll do it justice and I hate the thought of it being ruined.
> 
> I do have a book blog, mostly just reviews on there though.
> https://quartzquillbookblog.wordpress.com/
> ...


I've followed you, you summed up exactly what I thought of Kyland, great review. 

With movies based on a book that I love I try not to get excited until I've heard what others thought about it and whether they stay true to the book, if they don't do the book justice I tend to just pretend they don't exist and hope no-one judges the book by it's movie.

No I don't. I've been thinking about writing reviews as I love both reading and writing but I haven't really given it a go yet.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I've followed you, you summed up exactly what I thought of Kyland, great review.
> 
> With movies based on a book that I love I try not to get excited until I've heard what others thought about it and whether they stay true to the book, if they don't do the book justice I tend to just pretend they don't exist and hope no-one judges the book by it's movie.
> 
> No I don't. I've been thinking about writing reviews as I love both reading and writing but I haven't really given it a go yet.


Thanks  Kyland was good but not as good as her others imo. I enjoy reading and reviewing although I've only just really started reviewing. Had a few freebies sent my way by indie authors looking to boost reviews which is nice too 

I'll withhold judgement on the Archer movie for now and see how it is. Be interesting to see who's cast for it. And how they get around the whole non verbal thing, subtitles will put a hell of a lot off it. Least the book will still be the same even if they change things for the movie lol.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...





CRL said:


> 18. The awakening by kelley armstrong
> 19. The reckoning by kelley armstrong
> 20. Dark lover by j r ward
> 21. Lover eternal by j r ward


22. Lover awakened by j r ward
23. Lover revealed by jr ward
24. Lover unbound by jr ward
25. Lover enshrined by jr ward


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> 1- A Necessary Sin- Georgia Cates
> 2- Never, Never- Colleen Hoover & Tarryn Fisher
> 3-Bound by Honor- Cora Reilly
> 4-Broken-A.E. Murphy
> ...


12-Second Debt- Pepper Winters
13-The Mason List- S.D. Henrickson 
14- Contractual- Alice Montalvo Tribue 
15- Fear me- B.B. Reid
16- Landslide-Jenn Cooksey.

~January.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Excellent idea! Although in saying that I had a wonderful book binge over the Christmas holidays and read lots of brilliant stuff so I will probably be at a loss for the good stuff now.
> *
> Finished Neil Gaiman & Terry Pratchetts Good Omens, *a Hamish Macbeth and now about to finish an Agatha Raisin.
> 
> Before all that I read Rachel Joyce's newest, The Love Song of Miss Queenie Hennessy and it was truly fantastic so I'm putting my list for this year at two so far.


One of the best books EVER!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> I am on my 8th book already.


Your eyeballs must work even faster than your flappy little wings! LOL


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Hmm...do audiobooks count?


DOn't see why not. After all, people with visual problems enjoy books too, and to "outlaw" the audios would mean that they couldn't take part in the challenge.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

lostbear said:


> One of the best books EVER!


Radio 4 serialised it over Christmas and I missed it! AND the very lovely Colin Morgan of Merlin and The Fall fame was in it. Tried to listen on I player via my husbands hudl whilst doing the ironing a few weeks ago but it kept turning off and making funny noises.

On to book 7/8 now, Margaret Dickson, Fairfield Hall.

It was book of the week at the library, it's serious, sickly chick lit. I may be a while with it.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Part way through "Heart Shaped Bruise" by Tanya Byrne "a gritty psychological thriller set in the psychiatric unit of a Young Offenders Institution" - recommended by a young person of my acquaintance, and definitely not Little Women! and also part way through PG Wodehouse "Mr Mulliner Speaking" because I wanted something light to read in the bath.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just finished 

"Without Consent" Kathryn Fox (My book 3 of the challenge) - a sort of Kay Scarpetts type novel. It was okay, but not gripping.

And also "The Liar's gospel" Naomi Alderman (my book 4). This is a re-read - I've read it about five times. It's the (novelised) story of Jesus through the eyes of four people - His mother Mary (Miryam), Judas Iscariot (Iehuda of Queriot), Caiaphas and Barrabas (Bar-Ova). It is excellent. Very evocative of the atmosphere of first century Judea and an intriguing interpretation of Christ.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Belgariad the sorcerer
Polgara the sorceress

Had a sudden craving to reread the belgariad. Should finish the series quickly enough the books are quite short.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Hmm...do audiobooks count?


I have counted audio books as well, they are books.



lostbear said:


> Your eyeballs must work even faster than your flappy little wings! LOL


I just have a lot of time on my hands being a retired person. I curl up with a book a lot of the time.:001_tt2:

9 books now & I am currently listening to Anne McCaffreys, Dragonsdawn.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

I've only just started my fifth book of the year... 

Latest was 'The Cuckoo's Calling - Robert Galbraith', I'm not a Harry Potter fan but thought I'd try this, and it was just ok. I've got the Silkworm to read too, but it'll probably be the last of the series I read if its not a bit better.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

soulful dog said:


> I've only just started my fifth book of the year...
> 
> Latest was 'The Cuckoo's Calling - Robert Galbraith', I'm not a Harry Potter fan but thought I'd try this, and it was just ok. I've got the Silkworm to read too, but it'll probably be the last of the series I read if its not a bit better.


I thought both of them were fab!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Belgariad the sorcerer
> Polgara the sorceress
> 
> Had a sudden craving to reread the belgariad. Should finish the series quickly enough the books are quite short.


Love this series!

In a major reading slump at the moment, just can't find anything at all taht I want to read


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Love this series!
> 
> In a major reading slump at the moment, just can't find anything at all taht I want to read


It's one of my favourites, haven't read it in a year or so .


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...





CRL said:


> 18. The awakening by kelley armstrong
> 19. The reckoning by kelley armstrong
> 20. Dark lover by j r ward
> 21. Lover eternal by j r ward





CRL said:


> 22. Lover awakened by j r ward
> 23. Lover revealed by jr ward
> 24. Lover unbound by jr ward
> 25. Lover enshrined by jr ward


26. Lover avenged by jr ward
27. Lover mine by jr ward
28. Lover unleashed by jr ward
29. Lover reborn by jr ward
30. Lover at last by jr ward
31. The king by jr ward
32. Magicians guild by trudi canavan


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! CRL, thought I'd read a lot too.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> I thought both of them were fab!


Hmm, it wasn't rubbish, but maybe I was just expecting too much knowing it was by JK Rowling? Mind you, I'm reading an old John Grisham book now, The Client, and it is really gripping, much more enjoyable than The Cuckoo's Calling.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Book 8/9 Kate Mosse, The Taxidermists Daughter.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...





CRL said:


> 18. The awakening by kelley armstrong
> 19. The reckoning by kelley armstrong
> 20. Dark lover by j r ward
> 21. Lover eternal by j r ward





CRL said:


> 22. Lover awakened by j r ward
> 23. Lover revealed by jr ward
> 24. Lover unbound by jr ward
> 25. Lover enshrined by jr ward





CRL said:


> 26. Lover avenged by jr ward
> 27. Lover mine by jr ward
> 28. Lover unleashed by jr ward
> 29. Lover reborn by jr ward
> ...


33. The novice by trudi canavan
34. The high lord by trudi canavan
35. The ambassadors mission by trudi canavan
36. The rogue by trudi canavan
37. The traitor queen by trudi canavan
38. The magicians apprentice by trudi canavan


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have read so far 14 books & I have two on the go, one is an audio book. I make that aprox 7 per month.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm just finishing off my fifth, Traveller by Richard Adams. Next up Sane New World by Ruby Wax.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I totally fell out of the habit of reading after the accident, the iPad is king  I used to read constantly. I've managed four books since January, one for work, one given by a friend so I feel obliged... There are tons of freebies on Amazon etc, so I might try to read more.


----------



## Elsammy (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, I would like to join in if that is ok. i love reading books but don't think I have ever read 50 in a year. Mabe this will help me read more.

So far I have read 7 books this year, not a lot compared to some of you so lets see if I can do this!

1. Two Women - Martina Cole
2. The Ladykiller - Martina Cole
3. Broken - Martina Cole
4. Silence - Natasha Preston
5. Broken Silence - Natasha Preston
6. I'm Listening with a broken ear - Vicky Kaseorg
7. Haatchi and little B - Wendy Holden


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Elsammy said:


> Hi, I would like to join in if that is ok. i love reading books but don't think I have ever read 50 in a year. Mabe this will help me read more.
> 
> So far I have read 7 books this year, not a lot compared to some of you so lets see if I can do this!
> 
> ...


I received a copy of this for Christmas but haven't got around to reading it yet. I don't normally do 'animal biographies' but Haatchi and Owen do seem to have such a great story.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> 33. The novice by trudi canavan
> 34. The high lord by trudi canavan
> 35. The ambassadors mission by trudi canavan
> 36. The rogue by trudi canavan
> ...


39. Priestess of the white by trudi canavan
40. Last of the wilds by trudi canavan
41. Voice of the gods by trudi canavan


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No. 9/10 Blotto, Twinks and the Bootleggers Moll by Simon Brett. 

A sort of an Agatha Christie 'romp'.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Mr Darcy, Vampyre by Amanda Grange

Set after the weddings at the end of Pride and Prejudice....some good bits that are quite like the original but not a very good end imo. Bit of a copout really.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Elsammy said:


> 6. I'm Listening with a broken ear - Vicky Kaseorg
> 7. Haatchi and little B - Wendy Holden


What did you think of these two books?

I have read "Listening with a broken ear" and I loved it. I was quite surprised at just how good it was for a cheap book. Really heartwarming and written in a quite entertaining way.

I'm tempted by the Haatchi book too, despite how much I loved the above book, like picaresque, I'm not really a huge lover of these types of books.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> 39. Priestess of the white by trudi canavan
> 40. Last of the wilds by trudi canavan
> 41. Voice of the gods by trudi canavan


42. Royal exile by fiona mcintosh
43. Tyrants blood by fiona mcintosh
44. Kings wrath by fiona mcintosh
45. Dark protector by alexis morgan
46. Dark defender by alexis morgan
47. By darkness reborn by alexis morgan
48. Redeemed in darkness by alexis morgan


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Book 10/11 Judy Finnegan, I Do Not Sleep.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a week off so finally got to do some reading.

1. Wool- Hugh Howey
2. Shift- Hugh Howey
3. The Psychopath Test- Jon Ronson

Still have a week off, so hoping to get some more done.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to join in but would never get close to 50! Only read two so far lol. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows and Sing You Home by Jodi Picoult (not quite finished but should be by tonight). I re-read books usually... JK and Jodi Picoult lol.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> 42. Royal exile by fiona mcintosh
> 43. Tyrants blood by fiona mcintosh
> 44. Kings wrath by fiona mcintosh
> 45. Dark protector by alexis morgan
> ...


49. Darkness unknown by alexis morgan
50. Defeat the darkness by alexis morgan


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

17-The Traveling man- Jane Harvey Berrick
18-Lion's Share- Rachel Vincent
19-Void- Cassy Roop
20- The Deal- Elle Kennedy
21-Fighting Silence- Aly Martinez
22- Ecstasy unveiled- Larissa Ione
23-Passion unleashed- Larissa Ione 
24-A stone in the sea- A.L. Jackson
25-A shot of sin- Eden Summers 
26-Broken by lies-Rebecca Shea 
27-Rebel- Callie Hart
28-Hero- Samantha Young
29-Whipped- Karpov Kinrade
30-Worth the risk- Claudia Connor
31-Dirty Deeds- Karina Halle
32-Grounded -R.K. Lilley
33-In flight- R.K. Lilley
34-Mile high- R.K. Lilley
~February


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No.11/12 Marian Keyes This Charming Man. Lord, but I love that woman!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck. I have always meant to read it and now I have, and I kind of wish I hadn't..too sad.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Night Shift - Stephen King
The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
The Year of the Rat - Clare Furniss
Nightmares and Dreamscapes - Stephen King
Traveller - Richard Adams
Sane New World: Taming the Mind - Ruby Wax
The Queen and I - Sue Townsend
Haatchi and Little B - Wendy Holden


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

12/13 Major Pettigrews Last Stand Helen Simonson

13/14 Angels Marian Keyes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

6. Lord of chaos
7. Crown of swords
8. The path of daggers

Onto book 9 and then book 10 is just painfully dull :frown2:

All from the wheel of time series, I haven't had enough time for reading


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

14/15 The Kings Curse Phillipa Gregory


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

15/16 life's lottery Kim Newman


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I don't read books myself, but my friend has read 25 so far this year!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck. I have always meant to read it and now I have, and I kind of wish I hadn't..too sad.


But brilliant. The kids at school do it for GCSE and I love doing a quiz with them on their opinions.

I just read Germany: zeppelins 1900-40. Does it count?!


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm now at 14 for the year so far..... I'm doing extra hours at work and have started watching some films using Showbox, so not reading quite so much. At this rate I might just fail to reach 50! 

Of the last few books I read, Kurt Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse Five I hated and didn't even finish, but I loved David Baldacci's 'Stone Cold'. Currently reading Sjöwall & Wahlöö's 'The Locked Room', and liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

16/17 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves by Karen Joy Fowler


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just finished reading 'The bad dogs diary' by Michael Howard, for the third time.It's one of my all time fave dogs books, so funny.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

"Tails of a Country Garden" by Phil Janes comes out in paperback on 1st April, and is already available for kindle! For animal lovers everywhere; especially lovely people like the ones who frequent PF!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

17/18 The Good Girl Mary Kubica


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Have just finished reading Faith Walks by Jude Stringfellow a true story about a dog who was born with no front legs., a truly remarkable dog.
Don't think I could read fifty in a year, not sure how many Ive read this year so far.


----------



## NixieCat (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, I'm up for it! I absolutely love reading. I've read 30 books this year so far. 20 more to go!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

35- The Unwanted Wife- Natasha Anders
36- Deep Blue Eternity- Natasha Boyd
37- Fixed on you- Laurelin Paige
38- Found in you- Laurelin Paige
39- Forever with you- Laurelin Paige
40- After the Night - Linda Howard
41- Revved- Samantha Towle
42- Fisher's Light- Tara Sivec
43- Rescue me- Christy Reece
44- Kulti- Mariana Zapata
45- Wild Card- Lora Leigh
46- Where one goes- B.N. Toler
47- Wild Reckless- Ginger Scott
48- Pocketful of sand- M. Leighton
49- Hearts of fire- L.H. Cosway
50- Malevolent- Cassia Brightmore
51- Prisoner- Annika Martin
52- Need- K.I. Lynn
53- Unspeakable- Michelle K. Pickett
54- Missing Pieces- Meredith Tate
55- Under Different Stars- Amy Bartol
56- Sea of Stars- Amy Bartol
57- Destroyed- Kira Johns
58- Two Truths and a Lie- Ashley Stoyanoff
59- Confess- Colleen Hoover
60- A Perfect Ten- Linda Kage
61- With Every Heartbeat- Linda Kage
~March


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> 35- The Unwanted Wife- Natasha Anders
> 36- Deep Blue Eternity- Natasha Boyd
> 37- Fixed on you- Laurelin Paige
> 38- Found in you- Laurelin Paige
> ...


It's jolly impressive - do you actually read every word, or do you sort of skim it?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

18/19 Tyringham Park Rosemary McLoughlin


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Been a while since I posted.

I've just re-read the Chronicles of Barset (6 volumes), The Husband (Dean Koonz - a better story than you might think from the title), Flowers for a Judge (Margery Allingham - curiously disappointing).

I _think_ this brings me up to 13 (unlucky for some). Not sure


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> But brilliant. The kids at school do it for GCSE and I love doing a quiz with them on their opinions.
> 
> *I just read Germany: zeppelins 1900-40. Does it count?!*


YES!

Everything counts, as long as it isn't ALL pictures.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Arnie83 said:


> It's jolly impressive - do you actually read every word, or do you sort of skim it?


Every word. I'm a fast reader, but I don't read books as fast as I can, I like to savour them and so read every word so I can imagine the full picture the author is painting. Otherwise there would be no point reading them.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> Every word. I'm a fast reader, but I don't read books as fast as I can, I like to savour them and so read every word so I can imagine the full picture the author is painting. Otherwise there would be no point reading them.


Same here. I love escaping into a book. Ive lost count now of how many ive read. Around 80-90 i think.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Every word. I'm a fast reader, but I don't read books as fast as I can, I like to savour them and so read every word so I can imagine the full picture the author is painting. Otherwise there would be no point reading them.


That's nice to hear, since those of us who are unfortunate enough to be writers tend to worry over every word!

I'm guessing from the pics that you're a dog person, but do give this a go ...

Amazon.co.uk: phil janes: Books

Its main characters are cats, but there are a couple of dogs in it!

Let us know what you think. At your current rate that should be about 2.30 this afternoon!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

19/20 The Other Side of the Story Marian Keyes

20/21 The Mystery of Mercy Close Marian Keyes


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A Woman of No Importance - Oscar Wilde - okay so it's a play but I am still counting it. Loads of wellknown one-liners in it, which although I knew that Oscar said them I hadn't known when and where.

Bitten - Kelley Armstrong - werewolves and kind of fun but probably won't bother reading the next one. 

Now on Bess of Hardwick: First Lady of Chatsworth by Mary S Lovell


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Anyone up for it? Not sure it's been done on PF before and thought it might be worthwhile.
> 
> The goal is to read fifty books (or more!) in one year. I've been doing this for a few years and have yet to acheive fifty, perhaps I'll manage it this time.


I personally don't read books but my friend has read 35 so far this year


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> A Woman of No Importance - Oscar Wilde - okay so it's a play but I am still counting it. Loads of wellknown one-liners in it, which although I knew that Oscar said them I hadn't known when and where.
> 
> Bitten - Kelley Armstrong - werewolves and kind of fun but porbably won't bother reading the next one.
> 
> Now on Bess of Hardwick: First Lady of Chatsworth by Mary S Lovell


The kelley armstrong books are very good. But only if you enjoy magic, werewolves, vampires and witches.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I do, to an extent, but probably would go for trad fantasy first.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Dust- Hugh Howey. A great end to a brilliant trilogy.

Mother Night- Kurt Vonnegut. By far my favourite of Vonnegut's work.

At this pace i highly doubt i'll get to 50.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

22/13 Moranthology. Caitlin Moran


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Night Shift - Stephen King
The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
The Year of the Rat - Clare Furniss
Nightmares and Dreamscapes - Stephen King
Traveller - Richard Adams
Sane New World: Taming the Mind - Ruby Wax
The Queen and I - Sue Townsend
Haatchi and Little B - Wendy Holden
Engleby - Sebastian Faulks
Hearts in Atlantis - Stephen King
The Little Stranger - Sarah Waters
Notes on a Scandal - Zoe Heller
Drink - Ann Dowsett Johnston
The Hundred Secret Senses - Amy Tan
Heart Shaped Box - Joe Hill
Escape From Camp 14 - Blaine Harden


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

23/24 Adrian Mole The Cappucino Years
24/24 Adrian Mole the Wilderness Years
25/26 Adrian Mole The Prostate Years
27/28 Queen Camilla 

All Sue Townsend and all re reads and SHOCKINGLY prophetic look at politics. 

28/29 Big Little Lies Liane Moriarty


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Finished The Girl on The Train yesterday. Has anyone read it? I'm not sure what I thought of it tbh. It was good but not as good as I was expecting from all the hype. I had a good idea of where it was heading early on and I was right. I downloaded it a while back to my kindle when it was 99p so can't complain. :thumbsup:

I did read a good book the other day though The Good Girl by Mary Kubica and that is also 99p at the min.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am up to 36 books now, mostly chic-lit, but a few are more interlectual books.:lol:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Okay some very boring books but I've had to read and study them all so I claim them on my 50 book list!

1. Cambridge University Press 1584-1984
2. A History of Cambridge University Press Volume 3 (oh yus there are three volumes..woohoo.. I'm saving up for them )
3. Printers Type in the 20th Century (honest a bit geeky interesting)
4. To be a Printer
5. To be a Publisher
6. Into Print
7. Counter punch

and some more real life stuff

8. H for Hawk - I'm finding this a very emotive read as a daddy's girl and recognising the feelings of loss. I'm only a little way through but it's grabbed me.

9. Cryers Hill Kitty Aldridge. I loved her _A Trick I learned From Dead Men_. Not a great deal happens in a book about the birth of a housing estate seen through the eyes of a young boy set in 1969 but if you're a child of the 70s it feels familiar. The writing style reminds me of Esther Freud whose book The Sea House stayed with me for a long time.

10. Adding Rising Ground as I mentioned it before.

I'd rather read a good book slowly and enjoy it or have it challenge me, savour the words than rush through something. I think that's the result of 6 years studying a lit degree with the OU, it ruins anything quick and easy for a while and I'm still in rehab


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

30/31 The Woman Who Stole My Life Marian Keyes.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

32/33 The Murderers Daughters Randy Susan Meyers


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Now at 22 for the year so far. Last few I read were books 4 & 5 of the Odd Thomas series by Dean Koontz, Odd Hours & Odd Apocalypse (still good but not enjoying them quite as much as I did the first couple of books in the series), and books 2 & 3 of the Jussi Adler-Olsen, Department Q series, DIsgrace & Redemption.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

CavalierOwner said:


> Finished The Girl on The Train yesterday. Has anyone read it? I'm not sure what I thought of it tbh. It was good but not as good as I was expecting from all the hype. I had a good idea of where it was heading early on and I was right. I downloaded it a while back to my kindle when it was 99p so can't complain. :thumbsup:
> .


Yes I've read The Girl on The Train and quite enjoyed it. I think I prefer it to Gone Girl anyway.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

34/35 The Farm Tom Rob Smith
35/36 The Rosie Project Graeme Simsion


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Reading Shadowfires by Dean Koontz at the moment, very good as are most of his books are.
This ones got 599 pages.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

37/38 The Miniaturist Jessie Burton
39/40 Top Dog Kate Bendix - very modern, light take on dog ownership and care. She even mentions this forum!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Night Shift - Stephen King
> The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
> The Year of the Rat - Clare Furniss
> Nightmares and Dreamscapes - Stephen King
> ...


17. Native Son - Richard Wright
18. Lisey's Story - Stephen King (another one)
19. Cell - Stephen King (what can I say?)
20. If This is a Man/The Truce - Primo Levi


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

41/42 The More You Ignore Me Jo Brand

43/44 Watermelon Marian Keyes
45/46 Moriarty, The Hound of the D'Urbyvilles Kim Newman (again! )


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

21. Espedair Street - Iain Banks
22. The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time - Mark Haddon (don't know how I've only just got around to reading this)
23. Something Hidden - Nick Blackstock

I don't have regular internet access atm so I've been reading a lot more :Bookworm


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The Man who went up in Smoke by Sjowall and Wahloo - "The Godparents of Scandinavian Crime Fiction". Started it all off apparently - ti was good, although I was surprised at how little coffee there was in it.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

47/48 A Place of Greater Safety Hilary Mantel


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

24. The Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini
25. If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things - Jon McGregor

Just started The Little House by Philippa Gregory, not one of her historical ones, a psychological thriller that is apparently ̶v̶.̶t̶r̶a̶s̶h̶y̶ a good read.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Week off and I need to focus - 
11 A Rose in Winter Laurie Lee 
12 No room in the ark Alan Moorehead
13 Spilt Water Sally Grindley
14 My Man Jeeves PG Wodehouse
15 Verse and Worse Arnold Silcock
16 An Anthology of Short Poems compiled by WH Davies


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have reached 50 books already.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone read this yet? I'd love to know what other cat (& dog) lovers think of it ...


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

I've just finished the first of the four Red Dwarf novels so that makes it, ahem, five in total.

Yeah this isn't going quite as well as I'd expected


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Valanita said:


> I have reached 50 books already.


i hate to think what number im on now. atleast 150. just read 11 books in the last week. :Bookworm


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I found some old Fighting Fantasy books in my room so I'll hopefully get a few more notches in my belt!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

49/50 The Last Days of Rabbit Hayes. Anna mcpartlin.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

10 I think new spring the wot prequel. It's very weird to see a lot of the main characters 20 years younger. Now that uni's finished for a few months I'll have a lot more time for reading.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have just finished *J K Rollings* book *A Casual Vacancy.
All I can say is, bring back HP & the magic.*


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm at 35 now, latest book was Dean Koontz' Odd Interlude, really enjoying this Odd Thomas series.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

51/52 The Blood Detective. Dan Wadell

52/53 Death Of A Gentle Lady. M.c. Beaton

53/54 Ancient Light. John Banville


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

26. The Little House - Philippa Gregory
27. Witch Light - Susan Fletcher (one of my favourite books)
28. The Road - Cormac McCarthy
29. Tipping the Velvet - Sarah Waters
30. Wideacre - Philippa Gregory (another reread)
31. Nocturnes - John Connolly
32. A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess

Now rereading the second in the Wideacre trilogy, The Favoured Child


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

54/55 Rack, Ruin and Murder. Ann Granger


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

11) Crossroads of twilight

Now that I'm into the final stretch of this series it should go faster. The books only get more interesting from here on in building up to the final battle. That book however was terrible


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

No.38 just finished, Dead Water by Ann Cleeves, I have thoroughly enjoyed every one of her Shetland series.... even if it is far-fetched that all these murders would take place in the Shetland Islands!

Now reading Firewall by Henning Mankell, whose Wallander series is probably the best series of books I've ever read.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> are we listing the books we have read? if so here are mine so far
> 1. bitten by kelley armstrong
> 2. stolen by kelley armstrong
> 3. dime store magic by kelley armstrong
> ...





CRL said:


> 18. The awakening by kelley armstrong
> 19. The reckoning by kelley armstrong
> 20. Dark lover by j r ward
> 21. Lover eternal by j r ward





CRL said:


> 22. Lover awakened by j r ward
> 23. Lover revealed by jr ward
> 24. Lover unbound by jr ward
> 25. Lover enshrined by jr ward





CRL said:


> 26. Lover avenged by jr ward
> 27. Lover mine by jr ward
> 28. Lover unleashed by jr ward
> 29. Lover reborn by jr ward
> ...





CRL said:


> 33. The novice by trudi canavan
> 34. The high lord by trudi canavan
> 35. The ambassadors mission by trudi canavan
> 36. The rogue by trudi canavan
> ...





CRL said:


> 39. Priestess of the white by trudi canavan
> 40. Last of the wilds by trudi canavan
> 41. Voice of the gods by trudi canavan





CRL said:


> 42. Royal exile by fiona mcintosh
> 43. Tyrants blood by fiona mcintosh
> 44. Kings wrath by fiona mcintosh
> 45. Dark protector by alexis morgan
> ...





CRL said:


> 49. Darkness unknown by alexis morgan
> 50. Defeat the darkness by alexis morgan


ive read so much more books than this now so i will try and remember them all, but not in order.

51. bound by darkness by alexis morgan
52. the darkness beyond by alexis morgan
53. darkness on fire by alexis morgan
54. the shadows by jr ward
55. harry potter and the philosiphers stone by jk rowling
56. harry potter and the chamber of secrets by jk rowling
57. harry potter and the prisioner of azkaban by jk rowling
58. harry potter and the goblet of fire by jk rowling
59. harry potter and the order of the phoenix by jk rowling
60. harry potter and the half blood prince by jk rowling
61. harry potter and the deathly hallows by jk rowling
62. the southern fire by juliet e mckenna
63. the northern storm by juliet e mckenna
64. the western shore by juliet e mckenna
65. the eastern tide by juliet e mckenna
66. irons in the fire by juliet e mckenna
67. dangerous waters by juliet e mckenna
68. a few further tales of einarinn by juliet e mckenna
69. eragon by christopher paolini
70. eldest by christopher paolini
71. brisingr by christopher paoloni
72. inheritance by christopher paolini
73. the summoner by gail z martin
74. the blood king by gail z martin
75. dark haven by gail z martin
76. dark ladys chosen by gail z martin
77. dragon on top by ga aiken
78. a tale of two dragons by ga aiken
79. dragon actually by ga aiken
80. about a dragon by ga aiken
81. what a dragon should know by ga aiken
82. last dragon standing by ga aiken
83. the dragon who loved me by ga aiken
84. how to drive a dragon crazy by ga aiken
85. light my fire ga aiken
86. hush hush by becca fitzpatrick
87. crescendo by becca fitzpatrick
88. silence by becca fitzpatrick
89. finale by becca fitpatrick
90. atlantis rising by alyssa day
91. wild hearts in atlantis by alyssa day
92. atlantis awkening by alyssa day
93. atlantis unleashed by alyssa day
94. shifters lady by alyssa day
95. atlantis unmasked by alyssa day
96. atlantis redeemed by alyssa day
97. atlantis betrayed by alyssa day
98. vampire in atlantis by alyssa day
99. heart of atlantis by alyssa day
100. city of bones by cassandra clare
101. city of ashes by cassandra clare
102. city of glass by cassandra clare
103. city of fallen angels by cassandra clare
104. city of lost souls by cassandra clare
105. city of heavenly fire by cassandra clare
106. clockwork angel by cassandra clare
107. clockwork prince by cassandra clare
108. clockwork princess by cassandra clare
109. the iron trial by cassandra clare
110. the bane chronicles by cassandra clare
111. the warlord wants forever by kresley cole
112. a hunger like no other by kresley cole
113. no rest for the wicked by kresley cole
114. wicked deeds on a winters night by kresley cole
115. dark needs at nights edge by kresley cole
116. dark desires after dusk by kresley cole
117. kiss of a demon king by kresley cole
118. untouchable by kresley cole
119. pleasure of a dark prince by kresley cole
120. demon from the dark by kresley cole
121. dreams of a dark warrior by kresley cole
122. lothaire by kresley cole
123. macreive by kresley cole
124. dark skye by kresley cole
125. shadows claim by kresley cole
126. awaken me darkly by gena showalter
127. enslave me sweetly by gena showalter
128. savour me slowly by gena showalter
129. tempt me eternally by gena showalter
130. seduce the darkness by gena showalter
131. ecstasy in darkness by gena showalter
132. the dark taste of rapture by gena showalter
133. red handed by gena showalter
134. black listed by gena showalter
135. the darkest night by gena showalter
136. the darkest kiss by gena showalter
137. the darkest pleasure by gena showalter
138. the darkest whisper by gena showalter
139. the darkest passion by gena showalter
140. the darkest lie by gena showalter
141. the darkest secret by gena showalter
142. the darkest surrender by gena showalter
143. the darkest seduction by gena showalter
144. the darkest craving by gena showalter
145. the darkest touch by gena showalter
146. dark beginnings by gena showalter
147. wicked nights by gena showalter
148. beauty awakened by gena showalter
149. burning dawn by gena showalter
150. intertwined by gena showalter
151. unravelled by gena showalter
152. twisted by gena showalter
153. alice in zombieland by gena showalter
154. throught the zombie glass by gena showalter
155. the queen of zombie hearts by gena showalter
156. dracula by bram stoker
157. a game of thones by george rr martin


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

56/57 The Signature of All Things, Elizabeth Gilbert


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

CRL said:


> ive read so much more books than this now so i will try and remember them all, but not in order.
> 
> 51. bound by darkness by alexis morgan
> 52. the darkness beyond by alexis morgan
> ...


157 books this year alone, and still not this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tails-Count...TF8&qid=1435942533&sr=1-1&keywords=phil+janes

I can't help but feel a little rejected


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

57/58 Doubled in Spades. Susan Moody.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

17. The RIce Mother by Rani Manicki

Multi generational tale of a Sri Lankan/Ceylonese family in Malaya/Malaysia


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> 35- The Unwanted Wife- Natasha Anders
> 36- Deep Blue Eternity- Natasha Boyd
> 37- Fixed on you- Laurelin Paige
> 38- Found in you- Laurelin Paige
> ...


62- Nine Minutes- Beth Flynn 
63- Under Locke- Mariana Zapata
64- The Unwanted Wife- Natasha Anders
65- Contrite- Kathy Coopmans
66- Attraction- Penny Reid
67- Lick- Kylie Scott
68- Lead- Kylie Scott
69- Deep- Kylie Scott
70- Meet me in the dark- J.A. Huss
71- Need Me- Tessa Bailey
72- Mercy- Lucian Bane
73- Dom wars- round 1- Lucian bane
74- Round 2- Lucian Bane
75- Round 3- Lucian Bane
76- Marley and Me- John Grogan 
77- Virtuous- M.S. Force
78- Victorious- M.S. Force 
79- Valorous- M.S. Force
80- Last Breath- Jessica Clare
81- A court of thorns and roses- Sarah Maas
82- Dance for me- J.C. Valentine
83- Deep Down- Brenda Rothert
84- Dirty past- Emma Hart
85- The Girl With All The Gifts- M.R. Carey
86- Changing tides- Sarah Darlington 
87- Driven- K. Bromberg
88- Project: Killer- J.L. Beck 
89- The Bargain- Lisa Cardiff
90- Licentious- Jen Cousineau
91- Enslaved- Marissa Honeycutt
92- Entwined- Marissa Honeycutt
93- Embraced- Marissa Honeycutt
94- Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone- J.K. Rowling
95- Wash Me Away- Wendy Owens
96- Beginnings- J.M. Sevilla
97- Afraid to fly- S.L. Jennings
98- Prey- Alaska Angelini 
99- Art & Soul- Brittainy Cherry
100- Moonlight on Nightingale Way- Samantha Young
101- Wrong- L.P. Lovell
102- Sweet Ache- K. Bromberg 
103- Takeover- Lana Grayson
104- The Offer- Karina Halle
105- King- T.M. Frazier 
106- Magic Bites- Ilona Andrews
107- Magic Burns- Ilona Andrews
108- Magic Strikes- Ilona Andrews
109- Magic Bleeds- Ilona Andrews
110- Poison Study- Maria V Snyder
111- Ghost of a Promise- Kelly Moran
112- Sloth- Ella James
113- With Visions of Red- Trisha Wolfe
114- Captive- Samantha Jacobey 
115- Fighting Shadows- Aly Martinez
116- Building from Ashes- Elizabeth Hunter 
117- Not you It's Me- Julie Johnson
118- Burn- Suzanne Wright
119- Calamity Jena- Elizabeth Janet Henderson
120- Ricochet- Keri Lake
121- Bound By Hatred- Cora Reilly 
122- Elude- Rachel Van Dyken 
123- Ruin & Rule- Pepper Winters


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

12. Knife of dreams and now I've gotten to where I put the series down. The last book was so much better, now it's all building up to the grand finale.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

33. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory
34. Fingersmith - Sarah Waters
35. Paid For - Rachel Moran
36. Meridon - Philippa Gregory
37. Mr Mercedes - Stephen King
38. The Absolutist - John Boyne
39. The Trick is to Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

18. A Dance with a Poor Man's Daughter by Pamela Jooste
South Africa during apartheid


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

13) The gathering storm. Just two more wheel of time books to go and I'll finally be finished the series


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nicky10 said:


> 13) The gathering storm. Just two more wheel of time books to go and I'll finally be finished the series


I found that by the end I was almost reading it out of a sense of duty - have you found the same?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Arnie83 said:


> I found that by the end I was almost reading it out of a sense of duty - have you found the same?


Sort of, it drags so badly in places with absolutely nothing happening. But I like the story if not the writing so I'm determined to finish and find out what happens to everyone.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

40. Different Seasons - Stephen King
41. A Matter of Breeding - Michael Brandow 

Being a bit a lazy atm and rereading another Philippa Gregory, Earthly Joys


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

14) Towers of midnight after the next book I'm switching to short books for a while


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> ive read so much more books than this now so i will try and remember them all, but not in order.
> 
> 51. bound by darkness by alexis morgan
> 52. the darkness beyond by alexis morgan
> ...


158. a clash of kings by george rr martin
159. a storm of swords: steel and snow by george rr martin
160. a storm of swords: blood and gold by george rr martin
161. a feast for crows by george rr martin
162. a dance with dragons: dreams and dust by george rr martin
163. a dance with dragons: after the feast by george rr martin
164. a darkness forged in fire by chris evans
165. the light of burning shadows by chris evans
166. ashes of a black frost by chris evans
167. the professional part 1 by kresley cole
168. the professional part 2 by kresley cole
169. the professional part 3 by kresley cole
170. pleasure unbound by larissa ione
171. desire unchained by larissa ione
172. passion unleashed by larissa ione
173. ecstasy unveiled by larissa ione
174. sin undone by larissa ione
175. eternal rider by larissa ione
176. immortal rider by larissa ione 
177. lethal rider by larissa ione
178. rogue rider by larissa ione
179. reaver by larissa ione
180. azagoth by larissa ione
181. revenant by larissa ione
182. hades by larissa ione
183. darkness torn asunder by alexis morgan
184. the skull throne by peter v brett


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

59: Oh Dear Silvia Dawn French
60: Blessed George Best 
61: a Game for all the Family. Sophie Hannah
62: The Antipope. Robert rankin
63. Skeleton Key. Robert Richardson.
64: Moon Tiger. Penelope Lively
65; broken Homes. Ben Aaronovitch 
66: Whispers underground. Ben aaronovitch 
67: The Misremembered Man. Christina McKenna
68: the Murderers Daughter. Randy Susan Meyers
69: Moon over Soho. Ben aaronovitch 
70: My lady of Cleves. Margaret Campbell
71: Rivers of London. Ben aaronovitch 
72: Burial Rites. Hannah Kent
73: Bridget Jones: mad about the boy, Helen fielding 
74: A Tiny Bit Marvellous. Dawn French 

Needed to update my summer reading!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

42. Earthly Joys - Philippa Gregory 
43. Virgin Earth - Philippa Gregory
44. The Girl in a Swing - Richard Adams
45. When We Were Orphans - Kazuo Ishiguro
46. Rebecca - Daphne du Maurier
47. Completely Unexpected Tales - Roald Dahl
48. A Thousand Splendid Suns - Khaled Hosseini

Almost ompus


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

19 A pirate of exquisite mind by Diana and Michael Preston
20 The Secret Life and Curious Death of Miss Jean Milne Andrew Nicoll

* *


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

49. The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson 
50. White Oleander - Janet Fitch 
I almost gave up on this early on as it appeared quite pretentious in the first few pages but it's probably my favourite book I've read this year and I'm weirdly pleased it was my fiftieth.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

21 The Way of Shadows by Brent Weeks


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

22 Touch by Clare North
23 The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

75. The Betrayal, Laura Elliot
76. The Ladykiller, Martina Cole
77. Dishing the Dirt, M.C Beaton
78. Just One Damned Thing After Another, Jodi Taylor
79. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovitch
80. Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healey
81. Glittering images. Susan Howatch
82. Asking For It, Louise O'Neill
83. The Utterly Uninteresting and Unadventurous Tales of Fred, the Vampire Accountant, Drew Hayes
84. A Game for all the Family, Sophie Hannah
85. The Antipope, Robert Rankin
86. Moon Tiger, Penelope Lively.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am way over 50 books now.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

197 books so far. I'm hoping to get to 230 by the end of the year. In a bit of a book funk at the moment though and can't find anything I want to read .


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i got to near 100 then gave up. ive started college and dont have much time now.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Those of you who read so prolifically, do you spend a fortune on books or do you just make good use of your library card/have a book swap thing going? I've always wondered how you manage it!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I very rarely buy books at their full price.
We all are big users of the local library, charity shops sell books for very little money, 3 for £1 on paperbacks a lot of the time, I swop books with my mother a lot and kindle often have free books (sometimes utter trash and sometimes surprisingly good) or the first of a series free or have books on at 99p.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

24 The Weavers of Saramyr
25 The Skein of Lament
26 The Ascendancy Veil

All by Chris Wooding

My books are nearly all secondhand one way or another, book swaps, charity, car boots, secondhand book shops etc. Occasionally I will buy a new one but usually only because I am spending too long at a railway station.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

I've not been reading as much in the second half of the year but have reached book no.50. Which was fittingly a very good read - Val McDermid's Wire in the Blood.

I'm currently reading a book that was recommended to me, and while I'm not generally a huge fan of spy thrillers, I'm a third of the way through "I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes" and it's very, very good so far.

I'm a fully converted ebook reader these days, fortunately I have a Sony ereader as well as my Kindle so can still get library books, and I use sites like ereaderiq to alert me to price drops and luzme to find where sells the book I want the cheapest! I spend more on books than I used to, but I read more and don't have to just rely on mainly library books now.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Almost all my book purchases are second hand too, either via Amazon if I'm after something specific or from charity shops. 
I'm interested in Kindles etc, couldn't justify buying one atm but there are definite advantages by the sound of it.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Some people don't like the thought of using an ereader (a real book feels/smells much better, or they can get into a book more if its a real book etc.), personally I love it.

It's great being able to hold my Kindle in one hand and tap my thumb on the screen to flip pages, I love being able to change the font size if its a little too small, I love being able to instantly look up the dictionary definition of a word I don't know, I love being able to read on an overcast day by turning up the backlight a little, and I love the fact that if someone recommends a book to me I can pretty much get it instantly to read on my Kindle.

Last year someone bought me a book as a gift, it was terrible, oh the horror of having to hold it open and use my other hand to turn pages. And tapping on words didn't open up a dictionary either! 

I mostly shop at Amazon so a Kindle was the obvious choice, but the downside of a Kindle is that if you still want to be able to read library books, you need to buy an .epub capable reader like a Kobo Glo.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Very late to update but...

1. Before We Met Lucie Whitehouse
2. The Master Bedroom Tessa Hadley
3. Cryers Hill Kitty Aldridge
4. Gutenberg's Apprentice Alix Christie
5. I Let You Go Clare Mackintosh
6. The Last Letter From Your Lover Jojo Moyes
7. My Dear I Wanted To Tell You Louisa Young

And, because I cleaned up this week, 42 books for the postgrad degree this year!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm one of those who can't be doing with ebooks, I love the feel and smell of opening a brand new book. I haven't read nearly as much as usual this year mainly because of pressures of work meaning we go to bed so late that I fall asleep after a few pages. Have also read a few books I found hard going but that might have been due to being tired. 

1. The Marriage Game. Alison Wier.

2. The Casual Vacancy. JK Rowling.

3. The Tudor Secret. Christopher Gortner.

4. The Girl On The Train. Paula Hawkins.

5. The Tudor Conspiracy. Christopher Gortner.

6. The Warden. Anthony Trollope.

7. Barchester Towers. Anthony Trollope. 

8. The Taming of The Queen. Philippa Gregory (current read).


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

I buy mine on amazon. Either second hand or brand new. I tend to normally buy preordained books. All the other books I have I bought when I was in college the first time round and would spend £100 a go on 15 books. I only read 1 genre though


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Second hand, independent and charity shops plus I liked to use Book Crossing to pass book on. I love Hatchards at St Pancras - I buy most of my Christmas presents there and then meet up with a group of friends for brunch afterwards. I have to take a strong rucksack!

I avoid Amazon as much as possible. Mostly for their ethics but also I can't say a brown parcel delivered at ungodly o'clock has the same thrill as browsing a book shop. I just can't get into online book stores. I love walking into a shop and finding something utterly new. I got a beautiful book on Eric Ravilious from Hatchards last year.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I get mine either on amazon, in the library or from charity shops. (Amazon just for ebooks.)

I check my favourite book blogs for their amazon freebie or sales lists and get the majority of my books either for free or for 99p (I very rarely spend more than 99p for an ebook). 

For how much I read I don't actually spend too much, probably £3 a week at the most.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

51. The Confession of Katherine Howard - Suzannah Dunn
52. Angela's Ashes - Frank McCourt
53. Oranges and Sunshine - Margaret Humphreys
54. The Road to Wigan Pier Revisited - Stephen Armstrong

Waiting to get my hands on the newest Stephen King, one of his short story collections which I particularly enjoy.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have lost count of the ones I've read. Re-reading Terry Pratchett at present. Got to The Last Continent.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

27 Don’t Point that thing at me by Kyril Bonfligioni
28 The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Annie Barrows and Mary Ann Shaffer
29 The Last Slave Market by Alastair Hazell


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

30 The Iron King by Maurice Druon - apparently the real GoT - politics, religion and crowns in 13th century France
31 Tuf Voyaging by George RR Martin - sci fi with cats from the GoT author


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm nowhere near 50, a horrible combination of wot taking so long to read and being very busy. Working on it though and currently engrossed in book 20


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

32. The Girl who saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
33. Dina's Book by Herbjørg Wassmo

Need to get a move on - not many weeks to go


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

55. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn (reread)
56. The Bazaar of Bad Dreams - Stephen King
57. The Night Watch - Sarah Waters


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

35. Jill by Philip Larkin
36. City of the Chasch by Jack Vance


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

87. A Spot of Bother. Mark Haddon
88. Agatha Raisin and the Day the Floods Came. M.C Beaton
89. A Trail Through Time. Jodie Taylor
90. Agatha Raisin and the Love From Hell. M.C Beaton
91. A Symphony of Echoes. Jodie Taylor
92. The Murdstone Trilogy. Mal Peet
93. Career of Evil. Robert Gailbraith
94. The Sleeper. Emily Barr
95. The Betrayal. Laura Elliot
96. The Ladykiller. Martina Cole
97. Dishing the Dirt. M.C Beaton
98. Just One Damned Thing After Another. Jodie Taylor
99. Foxglove Summer. Ben Aaronovitch
100. Every Living Thing. James Harriot
101. Asking For It. Louise O'Neill


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oops, just realised I've put down books I had already counted so taking away 7, I'm at 94. I think.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

58. The Ritual - Adam Nevill
59. Once in a House on Fire - Andrea Ashworth
60. She's Come Undone - Wally Lamb
61. Happy as a Dead Cat - Jill Miller


----------

